# Budget PC



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm building a PC for a buddy at work. I compiled a list, but it came out a bit over budget, was hoping to get some suggestions on how to trim down a little bit. It's not going to be used for any real gaming, but it does need to be fast, and be able to load Vista and other programs quickly. So, heres what I have....

Hard Drive;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152100
$74.99
Processor;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
$189.00
Power Supply;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006
$49.99
CPU Cooler;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150082
$24.99
Case;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115
$44.99
Motherboard;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
$119.99 plus $15 MIR
Memory;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289
$64.99 plus $30 MIR
Video Card;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125229
$64.99 plus $20 MIR
Optical Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152
$25.49
 Total is about $700 after MIRs


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023


Better PSU IMO, plus its got a MIR that furthers it from the Antec PSU.

Exactly how much are you over by?


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, he was hoping for closer to $500...


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok a lilttle over was a ungodly underrstatement . Ahah 

I think ill hang around the thread and see what I can get this computer down too..


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 30, 2008)

if u are on a tight budget, amd is the choice


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would definagely get a different Graphics card, the 9500GT is a POS.


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I looked through it and it appears that everything is about as cheap as its going to get with any quality. Maybe you should go back and redo the motherboard and CPU. There is a lot of money tied up just there. $500 isnt going to be a dream machine.


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I would definagely get a different Graphics card, the 9500GT is a POS.




ROFL. I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## redwings0921 (Dec 30, 2008)

1. use a stock cooler for the cpu. not neccesary for aftermarket
2. go for some budget ram
3. with a budget of 500 quad core is not something to expect
4. even if u are stubborn and decide to get the quad core it will only be bottle necked by the gfx card


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

In this post I made a budget machine for $400 (excluding case) for gaming, it will game better than a PS3. After a case you'll still have over $60 to play around with to add or subtract where you see fit.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1104645&postcount=37


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 30, 2008)

Munki said:


> Well, I looked through it and it appears that everything is about as cheap as its going to get with any quality. Maybe you should go back and redo the motherboard and CPU. There is a lot of money tied up just there. $500 isnt going to be a dream machine.



 Yeah, it doesn't have to win any contests, just something that will run and load programs quickly. 



LittleLizard said:


> if u are on a tight budget, amd is the choice


Thats actually a good idea, I will look around. I have to admit, however, that I don't know diddly about AMD hardware.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 30, 2008)

you might want to consider a 4670. Its 69.99 after rebates http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121274


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

Well heres my problem with this, what programs are you running??? no point in a graphics card.  Am I'm not joking no point if all the dude does is surf the web and play solitaire IGP will handle that.

What apps does he use??
Use the stock cooler instead of aftermarket
budget RAM as stated above.
You can cut back on the PSU if there is no OCing
if you really want to see some stuff get handled you may have to consider RAID,


----------



## _jM (Dec 30, 2008)

Go for the E5200 or the E7200 instead of the Quad.. if he must have a Quadcore then subb out the 6600 for a 8200, just as good and a bit cheaper. Take a look into Open Box items also, yes Open Box items are iffy , but that really depends on the buyer. Im on a OB ASUS P5Q PRO and this thing runns like a champ, great OCing and rock solid performance in anything I do.
Oh, and I would subb out that GPU for a 4850 or atleast a better card, you can find a better card for around the same price.


----------



## Champ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about selling my rig.  I don't know he could do better for $500?


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 30, 2008)

lol ok well i know the graphics card is a bad choice...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 30, 2008)

there is my advice
take the other version of this mobo DS3P with 2xpci-e
go for 4670 which is better than 9500gt and you can do crossfire in future with other 4670 to go over than 4850, or do crossfire with other high profile ati card's


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 30, 2008)

I can tell you for sure that he has no interest in crossfire.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jan 3, 2009)

techjunkie said:


> you might want to consider a 4670. Its 69.99 after rebates http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121274



That will run ok on an intel board? Ive always been kinda hesitant to run that setup....

I have made some changes;
86'd the CPU cooler,
Switched case to a cheaper one,
switched to an e8200.
Brings it down to about 520 after MIR's, which I can handle. 
So, just make a final decision about the GPU, and we're good


----------



## vypher (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the 4670 should run fine with the an intel board.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 3, 2009)

if u want a budget capable sistem, go for amd.

amd x3 8750 be or x4 9600 be - 120
2 gig of some ram - 30
4670 - 80
asrock 780gxe - 90
a decent antec psu - 50
cheap case - 50
ur optical drive and ur hdd and u will be close to what u want


----------



## overclocker (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree, AMD is the better choice here better bang for the buck


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jan 7, 2009)

OK, so I made some changes, went amd instead, and used a cheaper case. The mobo has intergrated gpu, so no need for a video card. Let me know what ya think, if it looks good, I can get started on it.


Processor;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103250
$149.00
Power Supply;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371006
$49.99
Case;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073
$24.99
Motherboard;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128
$99.99
Memory;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231184
$64.99
Optical Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827136152
$25.49
Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136131
$74.99

total is now $489.44


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 7, 2009)

Try and get the ram a little bit cheaper, I got my ram in December for $40 for 4gb


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 7, 2009)

Drop the masscool and get a HDT-S1283 rifle. And get a better psu, don't buy a high end machine and then buy a crappy psu, it's suppose to be the other way around. Well i don't mean the earthwatts is crap it's just not enough watts.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad I could help!


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 7, 2009)

spearman read all posts


----------



## zithe (Jan 7, 2009)

Munki said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023
> 
> 
> Better PSU IMO, plus its got a MIR that furthers it from the Antec PSU.
> ...



I'd go with this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703018

It's a little more, but it's a good brand and has a lot more space to upgrade with. It also is pretty neat. My brother is using one.


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 7, 2009)

+1 to pc & power psu

You don't wan to f$&k around with psus


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a little something I made up in a few moments.Q6600 Midrange gamer. Video card performance would be there if you ever want to game at all.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jan 7, 2009)

BloodTotal said:


> Try and get the ram a little bit cheaper, I got my ram in December for $40 for 4gb



Well, I'm gonna be getting everything this week. It'll prolly go on sale right after I buy it.



spearman914 said:


> Drop the masscool and get a HDT-S1283 rifle. And get a better psu, don't buy a high end machine and then buy a crappy psu, it's suppose to be the other way around. Well i don't mean the earthwatts is crap it's just not enough watts.



I did drop the masscool. Gonna use the stock cooler, since there won't be any OC'ing


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jan 7, 2009)

zithe said:


> I'd go with this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703018
> 
> It's a little more, but it's a good brand and has a lot more space to upgrade with. It also is pretty neat. My brother is using one.


You sure that'll be ok? it's less watts.....


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jan 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's a little something I made up in a few moments.Q6600 Midrange gamer. Video card performance would be there if you ever want to game at all.



OK, thats a link to the shopping cart on your account. I cant see it, cause it wants me to log in.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2009)

Hardware_Mark1 said:


> OK, thats a link to the shopping cart on your account. I cant see it, cause it wants me to log in.



You need to login to view the wish list but here's what it contains:

DVD Burner:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106263

Rosewill Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147106

Biostar P45 mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138127

HD4670 video: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161252

Q6600: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

Corsair 4GB PC6400: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184

Samsung 500GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152052

PC Power & Cooling PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015

If you wish to not game at all and exclude the video card may want to take a look into this board instead:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186162

EDIT:

And to add, this build has some upgradeability to it.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jan 7, 2009)

thats not bad man, but it comes out over budget. only have $500


----------



## zithe (Jan 7, 2009)

Hardware_Mark1 said:


> You sure that'll be ok? it's less watts.....



It has far more on the 12v rail. Be careful not to make judgements based solely on the wattage of a PSU. 

It will be better for upgrades.

27A > 18A


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2009)

Hardware_Mark1 said:


> thats not bad man, but it comes out over budget. only have $500



Hmmm .... 

Let me work something here.....

EDIT:

Wish list link: https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=10397946

Items:

Phenom 9750: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103250

Corsair 4GB ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184

ECS 780G Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135075

PC Power & Cooling PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015

Samsung 500GB hdd: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152052

Samsung 22x DVD Burner: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151171

Rosewill case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147106

Total is $475.93, after shipping (my zip code) is $487.83 (MIR total: $20). I totally omitted video card and gave you decent onboard video.

If you want to save a little bit of cash and possible add a video card sub out these items:

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135089

Total with those items substituted is $453.93, $466.24 after shipping (MIR total: $35). See optional....

(Optional)Video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162026 total with video card is $498.85 after shipping (MIR total: $45)


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jan 7, 2009)

zithe said:


> It has far more on the 12v rail. Be careful not to make judgements based solely on the wattage of a PSU.
> 
> It will be better for upgrades.
> 
> 27A > 18A



Oh yeah forgot to look at the +12v rail lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh FYI HWMark, just letting you know that I didn't include the MIR"s in the totals above in my previous post.


----------

